# Under bonnet polishing



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Morning all.

For polishing all those hard to reach areas, and clearing rust off of random parts, what would you recommend?

I'm thinking something like a Dremel with a flexi drive shaft and suitable attachments. Any other ideas?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I would love to find this out too,

anyone?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

yeh i saw this yesterday, reflections under the bonnet :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Woah!

AFAIK underneath the bonnet usually isn't lacquered, at least from my experience so would need a proper going over.
I'd even go as far to take the bonnet off!

Or do you mean the engine bay?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

i feel that the bonnet is plastered with laquer and highly polished afterwards to get the level of shine there, still looks rather impressive


----------



## ~harl~ (Dec 5, 2008)

If you look really close you will probably find it is pieces of polished metal that fill the bonnet skit area, cut around the sub-frame. I've seen it a few times at car shows, im not 100% sure on this car but im pretty sure thats what has been done.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

you can also get mirror film which will give the same effect but looking at that pic it's been taken off and polished up by machine/hand because if you look it's reflecting off everything even the where the bonnet catch sits so it looks like good old fashioned hard work


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Lump said:


> yeh i saw this yesterday, reflections under the bonnet :thumb:


Seen that car a few times on VVOC, never fails to impress!


alan_mcc said:


> Woah!
> 
> AFAIK underneath the bonnet usually isn't lacquered, at least from my experience so would need a proper going over.
> I'd even go as far to take the bonnet off!
> ...


Well, lets just say I like shiny metal. So all bolts, air con pipes, exposed metal of any kind, I plan (as far as realistically possible) to have all spit n polished. I think the Dremel (or equivalent) will do the trick, with some tape to mask off.

The main aim is really to get rid of any rust, so bolts, collets that sort of thing around the common rail and injectors Beyond that, the engine bay I'll be waxing in the usual fashin, albeit with a higher risk of bloody knuckles :buffer:



~harl~ said:


> If you look really close you will probably find it is pieces of polished metal that fill the bonnet skit area, cut around the sub-frame. I've seen it a few times at car shows, im not 100% sure on this car but im pretty sure thats what has been done.


I've seen it done both with the stainless steel inserts, and paint/lacquer. Although the paint jobs tend to be resprayed undersides, as on many cars I've seen, under the insulation is primer coat only. Cost saving I guess.


----------

